# Best Month for Wahoo?



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Seems like I remember someone saying September for trolling between Nipple and Elbow area. Is that right?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess it depends on a couple things. What port you're leaving out of in the northern Gulf and what size fish you'd like to tangle with. My two biggest Wahoo were both caught in September so it'll hard for me to argue with September being a great month for Wahoo fishing. However, my average size increases dramatically in the winter further SW towards LA. The most Wahoo I've ever caught in a day were in May (23 Hoos, Hooooos your daddy!) so needless to say it's a big tossup. If I had to pick a date to fish, it would either be in May or September.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

In May or September high speed trolling or trolling slower??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Either. I've caught Wahoo going every speed I've ever fished for them at. There's kind of a preconceived notion that you have to be moving very fast to catch Wahoo. I still catch most of mine at normal trolling speeds of 6-9 knots and on a huge variety of baits and lures. If Wahoo are biting and the question is high speed, med speed, low speed or no speed? The answer is......yes.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

We'll be leaving out of Orange Beach. Big would be nice, but I don't really care. I've done the rigging, put out the spread, gaffed wahoo for others, and fileted them at the dock, but I've never been on the rod and wanted to cross that off my list.

Chris, what area produced your big numbers?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I catch a lot of my September Hoos between the 50 and 100 fathom line working just off the shelf and back up in a zig zag pattern and looking for rips and debris of course. There's always a lot of bait on that 50 fathom ledge in September and October.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Either. I've caught Wahoo going every speed I've ever fished for them at. There's kind of a preconceived notion that you have to be moving very fast to catch Wahoo. I still catch most of mine at normal trolling speeds of 6-9 knots and on a huge variety of baits and lures. If Wahoo are biting and the question is high speed, med speed, low speed or no speed? The answer is......yes.


 Most of our Wahoo are caught with a normal trolling spread at normal speeds. 

When I get bored in 800' or so for other pelagic's I'll head closer to the edge pick up a Wahoo and head back out.


----------

